# [SOLVED] double processes in the taskmanager



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

i looked in the task manager and ihave double of these

3cmlink.exe unknown to me 
3cmlink.exe unknown to me 

exec.exe netzero 
exec.exe netzero

sidebar.exe vista's sidebar
sidebar.exe vista's sidebar

soundman.exe realtek audio 

but here's the thing i dont use realtek audio 
i have it on my mainbroard but i have a 
creative sound blaster x-fi xtreme audio pci

so how do i uninstall it

and for a long time now when i close ie7 it hangs 
i had stopsign installed but i UNSTALLED IT SOME DAYS AGO i know it
has nothing to do what stopsign being installed 
so whats that about??????


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

update..........

i just went to game's explorer and i saw that the menu bar is open 
and its UNCHECKED and i cant close it... and i was able to close it when i had 
stopsign installed and now that i uninstalled stopsign i cant close it why

and for those that DONT know what the menu bar is its the file.edit.etc right above
the organize..views..etc

look at the screenshot


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

another update...........................

i dont know if this can be linked to STOPSIGN but 

i look think i have the same thing but looked in the ran the disk cleanup 
and i have some things that say 1g to 2gs they are in order listed 

downloaded program files-----------------3.21mb
temporary internet files-------------------13.0mb
offline webpages-------------------------4.11kb
hibernation file cleaner--------------------1.99gb
old chkdsk files---------------------------2.48mb
previous windows installation(s)-----------2.04gb
recyle bin--------------------------------0 bytes 
temporary files---------------------------2.94mb
temporary sync files----------------------7.79mb
thumbnails-------------------------------92.2mb
files discarded by windows upgrade--------8.00kb
per user archived windows error report-----959kb
per user queued windows error report------1.28gb
system archived windows error report------789kb
system queued windows error report-------1.79mb

sorry for the long post my harddrive is a 80g hdd 
and after installing 8 games my hdd is now at 10.8gs
so should i delete all of that???


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Hi warlordfmike!

It seems like there is all the latest game you have there, which each of them might take at least 4GB to be installed. That maybe the cause for your hard drive space only left 10GB now. You might consider uninstalling some of it, which you not play often. Installing a new hard drive just for a game will be a good idea too :grin:

About the disk cleanup, I think you can just leave all the files there, since each file you deleted there, will be generated again. And, deleting this file also will decrease the performance a bit, because most of the files there is a cached files, which intended to increase the performance of the system :smile:

And regarding the soundman.exe realtek audio process, try to kill that and see whether the sound still working? If it still working, maybe you can safely uninstalled that, or you can just leave it there since it won't take too much of memory :grin:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ill uninstall some of the games 
and iv been wanting to get another harddrive since i got this computer back in
2005 now i know it had xp home on/came with it...

and i had a feeling that about the disk cleanup so thats qhy i posted about it 
dont worry im NOT GOING TO DELETE them 

and about the soundman.exe i cant uninstall it the is no Option's in the add/\remove 
i have found it in

C:\Windows

and i can kill it and still have sound but it boots up ever time 
is there a way i can stop/delete out of the windows startup
or keep from starting up 
i did have it disable in mcconfig but the stuid thing that 
tells u that windows startup has been changed drives me nuts it pops 
and popsup is there a way i can tell windows just not to worry about that its ok

and did u look at the screenshot i cant turn off the the menu bar 
NOT IN IE7 in computer/\/\games explorer/\/\etc


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> ill uninstall some of the games
> and iv been wanting to get another harddrive since i got this computer back in
> 2005 now i know it had xp home on/came with it...
> 
> ...


and in the task manager i have double processes
but i cant post them because there are so many 
i put them in a text file


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Regarding the menu bar, are you referring to the menu bar on the top of the explorer. 

Try to click the *Tools*, click *Folder Options*. Click on the *View* tab on the *Folder Options*. Now try to remove the checkmark from the *Always show the menu*s. Click on *OK*. Is it working fine now?

Regarding the file info, I'll try to look into that asnd post back later on that. For now, try to do the menu bar first, see if that solce the issue :smile:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i tryed the menu bar fix but it will not disable 
im talking about the 

file view edit....etc

its as tho it cant disable its uncheck under organize and in the folder options but wont 
goaway:upset:

i cant get it to disable porhasp the file or something is gon/missing in action 
so what can i do about that:4-thatsba

and is mcafee total protection worth buying from them 
or would i be better off nuying it from the store but if 
i buy it from the store want i have to pay 2 times 
im just thinking out and its not the BETA 9......:4-dontkno

and should keep ccleaner...spywareblaster installed :4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> i tryed the menu bar fix but it will not disable
> im talking about the
> 
> file view edit....etc
> ...


and i have file/folders thats in program files and i just want to know 
if its ok to delete them one is hp software that i uninstalled 
is it ok to delete it/them just as long as there not installed/being used


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

look at the above post 

and it my game seems to be LOCKING UP/CHOPPY YET AGAIN why i dont 
know why but iv started to notice that my audio get a little 
in wmp11 i a little cuts in and out a little:4-dontkno 

iv update my drivers for it could it be do to load of the pc at some 
points or what

iv add my dxdiag file so u can see there is nothing in the 
device manager and i mean that in a good way:grin: 

i know im ASKING A LOT OF STUFF BUT I FEEL THAT THIOS PC 
IS NEARLY FIXED ALL TO GATHER SO BEAR WITH ME


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> i tryed the menu bar fix but it will not disable
> im talking about the
> 
> file view edit....etc
> ...





Did you try to check the Folder Options like I post before? Try to check the Always show the menus, and click Apply. Then, try to go to Folder Options again, now try to uncheck and click Apply again. Is it gone now?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> and i have file/folders thats in program files and i just want to know
> if its ok to delete them one is hp software that i uninstalled
> is it ok to delete it/them just as long as there not installed/being used


Yes, you can delete the program folder there, but just make sure you check inside there, if there is any other programs that still installed. It might contain other programs or something like that inside the folder. Usually all the zero size folder and the small size folder can be deleted, and make sure you check the folder and the associate programs before delete it :smile:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> look at the above post
> 
> and it my game seems to be LOCKING UP/CHOPPY YET AGAIN why i dont
> know why but iv started to notice that my audio get a little
> ...



No worries at all, we here will try our best to guide you :grin:

You have tried to update the driver, and its still choppy when playing music? What is the type of the file, did you try play a mp3 or audio file, see whether it is choppy too? It might be the codec issue after all :smile:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



bhahar84 said:


> Did you try to check the Folder Options like I post before? Try to check the Always show the menus, and click Apply. Then, try to go to Folder Options again, now try to uncheck and click Apply again. Is it gone now?


i tryed that and it still wont goway 
i ucheck and recheck and unckeck but its still there that
dumb menu bar


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



bhahar84 said:


> No worries at all, we here will try our best to guide you :grin:
> 
> You have tried to update the driver, and its still choppy when playing music? What is the type of the file, did you try play a mp3 or audio file, see whether it is choppy too? It might be the codec issue after all :smile:


iv update both my sound/video drivers but its both 
my battlefield 2 and playing just music files 

the music files include mp3 and wave 
so i dont what it could be iv download k-lite codec pack
not to longago?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> i tryed that and it still wont goway
> i ucheck and recheck and unckeck but its still there that
> dumb menu bar


Can you see the *Organize* button? Try to click the arrow on the button, and choose Layout option. Try to remove checkmark from the Menu Bar there. Is it gone now? :smile:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> iv update both my sound/video drivers but its both
> my battlefield 2 and playing just music files
> 
> the music files include mp3 and wave
> ...


You have download a k-lite codec pack not too long age? Did you uninstalled that back? Try to reinstall it again and see if the soun still choppy? :smile:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



bhahar84 said:


> Can you see the *Organize* button? Try to click the arrow on the button, and choose Layout option. Try to remove checkmark from the Menu Bar there. Is it gone now? :smile:


threre both uncheck under organize and in folder options 
and its still there ok here what i did 

i went to folder options and uncheck it there and i hit the apply 
and then check under organize and its uncheck 
but the menu bar is still so i check in the folder options 
and the allways show menus is uncheck 

so i dont get this at all 
i dont think it was doing this until i unstalled stopsign 
and thats when it might have started doing this 
but how do i know that or better yet how can i tell if thats 
what caused it to begain with??


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



bhahar84 said:


> You have download a k-lite codec pack not too long age? Did you uninstalled that back? Try to reinstall it again and see if the soun still choppy? :smile:


i iv only download k-lite ONCE and thats it so should i uninstall it 
and reinstall it just to be safe :4-dontkno

or could it be any time that my pc is under a lot cpu 
load?:4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

and what about the processes


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

it seems that my sound is only like that when im playing music 
at lest that i can notice 

like i said iv updated my audio drivers but it seems like its get worse i updated them 
a weekago

but i was looking tro the event manager 
and i found a lot of errors under windows logs 

and one of them is 

IRQARB: ACPI BIOS does not contain an IRQ for the device in PCI slot 2, function 0. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

i dont know what that means but it dont LOOK good 

id show u all the other error there but there like so many
it says under error in 24 hour 158 
so if ull tell me how to post them all or what ill try to do it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



> IRQARB: ACPI BIOS does not contain an IRQ for the device in PCI slot....


Reinstall your motherboard chipset drivers and reboot.

Boot into BIOS and make sure IRQs are assigned automatically, not manually.

Do you have any yellow flags in Device Manager?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

u cant check anything in the bios there nothing like that in the bios 
and no theres nothing yellow in the device manager 
but look at the screenshots:tongue: 

and ull see the only thing that is worng in the device manager

the pci thing does not show in the device not that i can find


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Reinstall your motherboard chipset drivers and reboot.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

can u give a link to them i think i found them but i dont really know if 
its it or not 

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RS480M-IL

i dont know if thats the one i have or not 
can see if u see any others

i cant download it to big so goto the collage and 
download them


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok i think i found the drivers 
but like i said before i cant download them as it is to big of a file 
to download so and i dont know when im going back to the collage 

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=204&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&cat3_no=7

is there a way i can download the file without stop/restarting 
i only have dialup


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Hey warlordfmike

Ok now with the processes i have noticed that the same process can be running two or three times all at the same time but i've also become aware that because vista trys to limit the cpu usage while processigna large operation (Running alot at the same time) it can look to different resources to do this, So even tho the same process looks like its running several times it is still the one process from different folders

To see this in action

*Start\Control Panel\System and Maintenance\Performance Information and Tools\manage startup programs*

When the new windows opens select *current running programs* from the category

Have a look at mine










*I apologise about the size of the picture but was needed to show the process's


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok so its normal for there to double processes runing but how 
do i get rid/uninstall 

soundman.exe 

it is not in the add/remove 
so i cant remove it there and i dont wont to block it in msconfig 
because i get ponded with windows start has chaged and i cant stop 
that at all ??


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> threre both uncheck under organize and in folder options
> and its still there ok here what i did
> 
> i went to folder options and uncheck it there and i hit the apply
> ...


can u tell what to do about this issue i cant seem to 
fix it???????:4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i have a issue among many but this is a weird one my hdd 
was just at 15g around 2am today and now its 11.5g 

im think i should do a windows installer cleanup theres alot of stuff in there and 
i had uninstalled some of my game so i could some more space
now its going back to the way it was????????


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> ok so its normal for there to double processes runing but how
> do i get rid/uninstall
> 
> soundman.exe
> ...


soundman.exe is an application that does NOT appear to be a security risk

The Process Server database currently registers soundman.exe to Realtek.

This is part of Realtek sound drivers. 

Although it has been flagged by Lavasoft as Spyware on Vista 32Bit

Pleaselook over The First Steps At Removing Malware
before following the next procedure

(Before you edit the registry, you should make a backup (i.e.backup the current settings).

1. Open the Registry editor.
2. On the 'Registry' drop-down menu, click 'Export Registry File'.
3. In the Export range panel, click 'All', then save your registry as Backup)

Locate the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE entries:

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\
soundman = soundman.exe

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices\
soundman = soundman.exe

and delete them if they exist.

Close the registry editor.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> i have a issue among many but this is a weird one my hdd
> was just at 15g around 2am today and now its 11.5g
> 
> im think i should do a windows installer cleanup theres alot of stuff in there and
> ...


If you run disk clean up

Start\computer\

Right click\properties and delete temp folders and temp internet files you should gain some space back

Also your automatic back-ups take up alot of space aswell you can relocate them to another drive or a flash drive

start\system and maintenance\backup and restore center\change settings

I am currently lookining into 



> Originally Posted by *warlordfmike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



regards



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



start\system and maintenance\backup and restore center\change settings=QUOTE said:


> :4-dontkno
> 
> there is no setting there at all
> so i cant do anything about that:4-dontkno
> ...


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

and ill restart here sone to see if that fixed it or not 

soundman.exe!!!!


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> start\system and maintenance\backup and restore center\change settings=QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > :4-dontkno
> ...


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

lol good to hear it

Hopefully this wont affect you in the future



> *start\system and maintenance\backup and restore center\change settings*
> 
> 
> there is no setting there at all
> so i cant do anything about that


Ok now it does depend on the type of vista you have installed,my apologies i forgot about that,if you go through the process of running the back up file now then you should be able to select the destination of the backup

Regards



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> threre both uncheck under organize and in folder options
> and its still there ok here what i did
> 
> i went to folder options and uncheck it there and i hit the apply
> ...


how do i fix this 

and better yet have u ever heard of this before or 
does anyone else have this issue??????:4-dontkno


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Well that was a suprise lol

1. Open any folder
2. Click Organize\layout\Menu bar

And your good to go







Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

iv done that over and over again but to no luck at all
just look at the screenshot and ull see what im talking about i cant 
get it to goaway atall


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Ok i get you now lol

Try clicking on the blank spot on the screen and pressing the ALT key
That should temporarily take it away,

Also 

Organize\folder and search options and restore folders

See how that goes



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

it just highlights file thats it is there something else that im to do???????


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> warlordfmike said:
> 
> 
> > BIG UPDATE
> ...


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i would advice to keep the latest 2 restore points and another good restore point a couple of weeks ago and delete the rest,That way if there are any issues the you still have a good restore point to use

Also i'm still looking into the menu bar, it does look however to be an ongoing issue with Vista

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok but i dont have any room on the d: 
so do i reformat it 

cause its only has 127mb of 3.29 and i 
did that but it did nothing


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

and soundman.exe does not 
startup any more:grin:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> i looked in the task manager and ihave double of these
> 
> 3cmlink.exe unknown to me
> 3cmlink.exe unknown to me
> ...





warlordfmike said:


> another update...........................
> 
> i dont know if this can be linked to STOPSIGN but
> 
> ...


those are fixed thats alot:grin:ray:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Lol good good making some progress then lol

Nice one


Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

the only ones are left:4-dontkno:sigh:




warlordfmike said:


> threre both uncheck under organize and in folder options
> and its still there ok here what i did
> 
> i went to folder options and uncheck it there and i hit the apply
> ...





warlordfmike said:


> it seems that my sound is only like that when im playing music
> at lest that i can notice
> 
> like i said iv updated my audio drivers but it seems like its get worse i updated them
> ...


and i cant update the mainbroard drivers cause i dont have 
hispeed i tryed on my dialup but stopped and i tryed to resume it and 
it restarted so i dont know what to do?:4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> it seems that my sound is only like that when im playing music
> at lest that i can notice
> 
> like i said iv updated my audio drivers but it seems like its get worse i updated them
> ...


on that note i also have under two listings in the device manager 
and had post about them sometime last year 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-conflict-189765.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-conflict-2-a-190765.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-conflict-3-a-191976.html

those were UNDER XP BUT THEY WERENOT FIX ATALL i UPDATE THE 
MAINBROARD DRIVERS BUT IT DID NOTHING
and got help but to no luck and im irish i guess i have no luck charms

u can go here to see the device manager jpg 
that was in the early in this thread

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...94020-double-processes-taskmanager-device.jpg


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> on that note i also have under two listings in the device manager
> and had post about them sometime last year
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-conflict-189765.html
> ...



IV GOT THE DRIVER DOWNLOAD ALL 152MB 
USEING OPERA 9.25 and it would stopped 3 or more times and
i just would pray that it would resume and it did:grin:ray: 

and its a zip file so its really 208mb 

its the bigest file iv download on dialup ever:laugh:
(the file was crearted) 
Yesterday, ‎March ‎20, ‎2008, ‏‎5:45:38 PM
Today, ‎March ‎21, ‎2008, ‏‎7:25:11 AM

((thats how long it take)):grin:

(i need to know how to install them so i dont do it worng):4-dontkno

(and i cant anssigned any thing in the bios as there was never a way):4-dontkno

and i dont have any flags in the device manager:grin::4-dontkno

:grin((just saw the moive pulse thats is a very good movie))):grin:



koala said:


> Reinstall your motherboard chipset drivers and reboot.
> 
> Boot into BIOS and make sure IRQs are assigned automatically, not manually.
> 
> Do you have any yellow flags in Device Manager?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Unzip the downloaded file into a new folder, then run the setup or install exe. Reboot after the drivers are installed.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i dont think it installed anything atall because it only took 
like a sec and the only thing that it said that everthing is installed and update 

is north bridge filter not installed 

could be that i have ati tray tools installed should i uninstall it 
and then just run the setup.exe again and see what it says then 
and then update my video card with the 8.3 drivers 

and i the event manager it still says 

IRQARB: ACPI BIOS does not contain an IRQ for the device in PCI slot 2, function 0. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

and the device still show this and there are still no flags there?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...94020-double-processes-taskmanager-device.jpg


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

hmmm Yeah i would give that a try failing that you could try uninstalling the sound driver and remove the ATI Catalyst and try just installing the stand alone driver for the video card.

Once Vista stops throwing up that error message, install the sound card and go to Device Manager and install just the driver for the card. See if that helps. 

Failing that you can reset the CMOS (Using your driver manual) to default and that will reset the BIOS for you





Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



Placehold said:


> hmmm Yeah i would give that a try failing that you could try uninstalling the sound driver and remove the ATI Catalyst and try just installing the stand alone driver for the video card.
> 
> Once Vista stops throwing up that error message, install the sound card and go to Device Manager and install just the driver for the card. See if that helps.
> 
> ...




im kind lost what is it that ur want me to do ^^^^

uninstall ati tray tools and then the video card and sound card 
i think i got that part but and i dont have a driver manual i/\the 
mainbroard came with my pc that i bought at walmart


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Hey 

sorry



> could be that i have ati tray tools installed should i uninstall it
> and then just run the setup.exe again and see what it says then
> and then update my video card with the 8.3 drivers


try this first of all, Uninstall the ATI tools tray and see if that makes a difference.Microsoft have claimed that the error message in the event viewer can be safely ignored, taken from it that it wont actually effect your computer but still your having conflicting issues with your motherboard and the ATI, 

Did you try the link that speedster left

http://forums.cluboverclocker.com/archive/index.php?t-1867.html

If the issue is still ongoing then you can uninstall the sound driver and remove the ATI catalyst and try installing just the standalone driver for the video card
reboot and then reinstall the sound drivers




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



Placehold said:


> Hey
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...




i uninstalled (att) ati tray tools 
and theres still not change what so ever expect that i 
thoght i would go back though the device manager and found 
that theres a nother conflict

im going to uninstall my video card useing the software chipset install manager and im going to reinstall use with the mainbroard setup
and see were that gets me and if there some changes im going 
to update my video card with the 8.3 drivers:grin:

im not ever going to install (att) ati tray tools again 
and now that i unstalled the software it seems like my mouse 
is working better dont matter thro :4-dontkno

iv been to the link before 

Microsoft ACPI controller is not in my device manager:4-dontkno


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Once you have installed the stand alone driver for the video card reboot then repost

keep me upto date with whats going on

:smile:

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> i uninstalled (att) ati tray tools
> and theres still not change what so ever expect that i
> thoght i would go back though the device manager and found
> that theres a nother conflict
> ...



ok there is still the conflict's in the device manager 
but its seems like my pc is running a little more faster or 
something i can click start and it pops right up when before there was aslit delay:4-dontkno 

but i can access ati help that comes with the software and ccc looks 
alot kool to its not nothing like ati's ccc:grin:

iv posted my dxdiag file for everone to look at:grin:
and iv posted what msi's ccc looks like TAKE A LOOK:grin:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Ok 
well done :smile:

Your Log looks clean
again aslong as its all working it doesn't really effect you having that conflict error popping up in your event viewer

Now i noticed you have nero!? If your having issues with nero follow the steps below, i do expect some kind of conflict between WMP and Nero but only use the below procedure IF you are having a conflict between WMP and Nero

Rename following two files in folder:
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\"

NeVideo.ax -> NeVideo.ax.old
NeroVideoProc.ax -> NeroVideoProc.ax.old

No reboot is necessary.

:smile:



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



Placehold said:


> Ok
> well done :smile:
> 
> Your Log looks clean
> ...



and i think i MAY have found out what was causeing the sound to be 
pop/crackling/sticy:4-thatsba

i think its my speakers (((i dont have anyothers at least that i know of))) because i think its only when iv used the speakers alot:4-dontkno


and i have some errors the eventmanager ((((ill start new thread)))

and how would i know if i have conflict with nero/and wmp:4-dontkno

and isit ok to clear the event manager to see what 
errors im from turnon/desktop:4-dontkno


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> and i think i MAY have found out what was causeing the sound to be
> pop/crackling/sticy:4-thatsba
> 
> i think its my speakers (((i dont have anyothers at least that i know of))) because i think its only when iv used the speakers alot:4-dontkno
> ...


is there something happening weirdly on the computer, like the wmp crashing, or nero crashing? If everything is working fine, then there is no conflict :grin:

And it is ok to clear the event manager, so that you can run the latest test, and see all the results there to identify specific issue :grin:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

You might get an error message up saying about ahead,yeah it should be ok to clear it out

Just remember to back up your PC before doing so




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> another update...........................
> 
> i dont know if this can be linked to STOPSIGN but
> 
> ...


^^^ i only have 6 games installed now 
and i just want to know which ones is ok to delete and 
how can i keep windows from saveing when it goes in to 
hibernation?:4-dontkno


its almost all fixed all but these two here:grin:ray:


~~~ IM JUST UPDATEING MY THREAD hope yall dont mind:4-dontkno


warlordfmike said:


> threre both uncheck under organize and in folder options
> and its still there ok here what i did
> 
> i went to folder options and uncheck it there and i hit the apply
> ...





bhahar84 said:


> is there something happening weirdly on the computer, like the wmp crashing, or nero crashing? If everything is working fine, then there is no conflict :grin:
> 
> And it is ok to clear the event manager, so that you can run the latest test, and see all the results there to identify specific issue :grin:


everonce in a while but ((im going to uninstall nero as that it takes 
up memory)) can u tell me what are some good free burning 
software and not TO BIG of a file ether:4-dontkno:grin:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

[email protected] ISO Burner is a freeware application that will allow you to burn an ISO image file to CD-R, DVD-R, DVD+R, CD-RW, DVD-RW, DL DVD+RW, HD DVD and Blu-ray Disc. 645kb

[email protected] Burner











DeepBurner











BurnAware


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



Placehold said:


> [email protected] ISO Burner is a freeware application that will allow you to burn an ISO image file to CD-R, DVD-R, DVD+R, CD-RW, DVD-RW, DL DVD+RW, HD DVD and Blu-ray Disc. 645kb
> 
> [email protected] Burner


thank but i really was talking about just burning software 
that can burn anything ((like nero)) but free:4-dontkno:grin:

(( it was not u )) (( it was me )) ((sorry))


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Yes, [email protected] is one of the top ranking free burning program too. You can also check this out:

*Final Burner Download* (8 MB, but a good package)
*Final Burner Descriptions*


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



bhahar84 said:


> Yes, [email protected] is one of the top ranking free burning program too. You can also check this out:
> 
> *Final Burner Download* (8 MB, but a good package)
> *Final Burner Descriptions*


thank u for tell me about the software ok

now which one is safe to delete/clear 
how can i keep windows from saveing when it goes in to 
hibernation?



warlordfmike said:


> another update...........................
> 
> i dont know if this can be linked to STOPSIGN but
> 
> ...


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



> downloaded program files-----------------3.21mb
> temporary internet files-------------------13.0mb
> offline webpages-------------------------4.11kb
> hibernation file cleaner--------------------1.99gb
> ...


Should be alright to delete, the last one _per user queued_ this is the solution center and pop ups that ask if you want to send it to Microsoft

I would seriously disable Hibernation, It also creates a log that can reach the GB's

There has been alot of issues surrounding Hidernation mode, If you really need it keep it but otherwise Use a screensaver lol :grin:




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

thank i now have 17.3gb of ((hdd)) i just delete:laugh: 

downloaded program files
temporary internet files
offline webpages
hibernation file cleaner:laugh:
temporary sync files
thumbnails
thats what i got thanks for that:grin: 

i disable Hidernation mode i went to power setting set put
computer to never:grin:

and what of the menu bar issue:4-dontkno


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Seems like you have something called sticky menu, where the config files for the menu bar is stuck and keeps restoring itself once you have changed the settings, cant find a way to fix that that we haven't already tried,hmmmmmmmmmm

:sigh:




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



Placehold said:


> Seems like you have something called sticky menu, where the config files for the menu bar is stuck and keeps restoring itself once you have changed the settings, cant find a way to fix that that we haven't already tried,hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> :sigh:
> 
> ...


do u know where the conig file is at?

do u think there is a way to repair windows files in 
vista know/think there was in xp?:4-dontkno


maybe if i copy a clean of the file and paste the file maybe that 
would fix it but i would need the file that is not messed up:grin:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

I haven't got a clue to be honest with you,i would have expected to find something if there was a way to fix this issue just now but i expect that since SP1 is being rolled out that maybe there's a fix on the way

I'll keep looking for work arounds for you



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i forgot to ask 

is there a why to disable windows restore?
or to stop it from doing shadow copes?

its driveing me nuts


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Yeah not a problem :smile:

*Control Panel\System and Maintenance\System* and on the left hand side select *system protection* . A window should pop up called system properties with the *system protection* tab already opened
Deselect all the drives and another windows should pop up














Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

hey thanks i have 19.1gb of (hdd) hard drive:grin:

im sorry for all of the nonesesne posting but im just trying 
to heal my pc after having stopsign:upset: installed
(i hate them all they do i lie)...but any ways i just want to know what 
these folder is that in the surfuce part of c:

CPQSYSTEM :4-dontkno

and files 

(alrt_200.data) (alrt_201.data)

(alrt_203.data) (BOOTSECT.BAK)

those are not HIDDEN these are HIDDEN 

IPH.PH

can i delete


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

CPQSYSTEM I think is for a compaq printer folder for documents and file systems etc..It is created when the softpaq's for the printer are installed. If you remove it, it will be automatically re-created



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> hey thanks i have 19.1gb of (hdd) hard drive:grin:
> 
> im sorry for all of the nonesesne posting but im just trying
> to heal my pc after having stopsign:upset: installed
> ...


i and i had thought that i was done with processes
but i found that there are still some runing that im not USEING 

LEXBCES.exe \
LEXPPS.exe /
i know it goes to a lexmark its not installed nomore :4-dontkno

in C:\Windows\System32 so what now:4-dontkno


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Hey again lol

"lexbces.exe/lexpps.exe" is part of Lexmark MarkVision software that is used to configure the internal network card that comes with a Lexmark printer.

You can delete those files its perfectly safe to do so :smile:



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

RE UPDATE:sigh:

i just looked in the event viewer and there sevel errors 
theres 21 for so i put them all in the text ((21 errors))

and the one is 

IRQARB: ACPI BIOS does not contain an IRQ for the device in PCI slot 2, function 0. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.:grin: 

look at the ((text acpi bios))

its ok thro like u said :smooch:

and the other one 

The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
SYMTDI

look at ((text symtdi))


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Some of those errors arent major at all and under the circumstance you would expect there to be a couple lol but there is a few there that relate to microsoft issues

Now with regards to symtdi.sys,it is located in the folder C:\Windows\System32\drivers and it belongs to the software Symantec Security
If you have Norton and want to keep it then update Norton and reboot if not or you want to uninstall it
Download this Removal Tool and uninstall everything symantec/norton and restart,you should be alright after that

:smile:




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



Placehold said:


> Some of those errors arent major at all and under the circumstance you would expect there to be a couple lol but there is a few there that relate to microsoft issues
> 
> Now with regards to symtdi.sys,it is located in the folder C:\Windows\System32\drivers and it belongs to the software Symantec Security
> If you have Norton and want to keep it then update Norton and reboot if not or you want to uninstall it
> ...


^^its not giveing me the error any more so thanks :grin: lol^^



i have this error in the event manager and

The LexBce Server service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

The Print Spooler service depends on the LexBce Server service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

look at the srceenshot lol:wave:




Placehold said:


> Hey again lol
> 
> "lexbces.exe/lexpps.exe" is part of Lexmark MarkVision software that is used to configure the internal network card that comes with a Lexmark printer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

If you have uninstalled the printer you can take that registry key out and that should stop that error message but if your still using that printer then just update the drivers and you should be ok





Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok i still the error for printer 

i found the LexBce service under window services :smile:

i only have the menu bar issue so ill leave this thread open tel u can 
fix it 

and a note since i installed the mainbroard drivers battlefield 2 
runs better then it did on xp..theres no lag and its so smooth 
and the pc is runing better then it did under xp and it 
bootsup faster then it did under xp sp2 

ur the best techy i ever talked to thanks ever thing and puting up 
with me for so long TSF is the BEST SITE ON THE WEB FOR SUPPORT.
:grin:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Hi again warlordmike :wave:

Did you install and uninstall any search toolbar like Google searchbar or something? Try to install the Google toolbar, and choose to hide the menubar. Then, you can uninstall the Google toolbar after that, and you should be able to hide and unhide the menu bar again :grin:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

iv had 

yahoo toolbar ie.firefox 
live tool bar ie 
zerobar ie netzero cant uninstall it cant the a way to?

i had those installed i so i unstalled 
and installed google tool bar
i installed it with the menu bar checked and i went to uncheck and it did nothing?

were did found that if u did 

and placehold said that its a config file and that is messed up i 
was think if i could get the config that is not messed up i could backup mine 
and then copy paste that one and restart and then see if that would work??????


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Ok a small update here for you warlordfmike

If you have google tool bar installed then open windows explorer, right click on the menu bar and click google (Google Toolbar) , close windows explorer and open it back up again
Tell me what happens :smile:

regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok i did that and i can disable google tool bar 
and it close..

i can ENABLE AND DISABLE THE MENU BAR in IE7 but NOT in explorer/windows based 
windows/ such as games explorer.computer and everthing like that

as that the menu bar is not the same as windows menu bar..:4-dontkno


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Ok now there is an issue where the windows explorer menu bar is mis labelled, try installing the google bar and in windows explorer itself,ie music folder, right click on the menu bar and you should see a selection of bars you can select, ie google,windows live bar

select google and see if the menu bar changes in windows explorer
Not in Internet explorer but windows

regards





Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

the google toolbar wont open in windows/games explorer it wont do anything and nether will mcafee siteadvisor:upset: 

i just wont to ask something does all mainbroards have a way to 
clear the cmos i downloaded my mainbroard manual and it says that it has a way to clear the cmos???:4-dontkno


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Every board has the ability to clear the Cmos

Clearing the CMOS can be done a few ways. The most common way is to use the jumper on the motherboard. This jumper has two settings. Normal and Clear. Moving the jumper to the Clear setting will erase the settings stored in CMOS. It does not remove the BIOS itself, only the user defined settings within the CMOS. When you clear the CMOS you will most likely see the error message "CMOS Checksum Error" on the next reboot. You can enter the BIOS setup at this point or before and reconfigure the settings.

Another method is to remove the CMOS battery from the system. Removing the battery is usually the second method as it may take anywhere from 15 minutes to 8 hours in order for the CMOS to loss the settings. Once the CMOS is clear, you should know by the "BIOS checksum error, press F1 to continue ", or "CMOS Checksum Error - Defaults Loaded" message at bootup.

You may also be able to clear the CMOS in some cases by forcing a system configuration change. Changing hardware, such as adding or removing a few SIMM's may cause a CMOS error and allow you to proceed to the BIOS setup.

On a few systems it may be possible to clear the CMOS by pressing the Ins key during the power up of the system. Holding the Key down may clear the CMOS and restore the defaults. This may or may not work on your system.

On some boards, it must be moved to the Clear position while the power is OFF, then moved back. If you power on the board with the jumper in the clear position, it can damage the board.


regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok i think it clear the cmos because i have a code 19 now on the 

memory card reader 

Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available.

it was ins for mine so thanks for that
but it did not do a bios setup?

and im thinking that i should just uninstall it then reinstall

and it didnot fix the atismbus and stuff


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

You need to reinstall the driver for the memory/usb from the manufacturers website :smile:
the Cmos reset also resets the bios so some settings as such will have been reset back to default settings, once you download and install the correct drivers reboot and you should be ok. 



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

iv gone to emachines website and the driver that they have is only for xp

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=W-Series&model=W3400

and should i try and look for the vista south bidge driver???
because there site has the southbridge driver and msi site dont have the southbidge driver or do i need it atall?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Try downloadng just the vista south bidge driver, once you reboot you can check it again in the device manager to see if its cleared up the error message,




craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok for memory card reader i just uninstall and scan for hardware changes and windows install:laugh: so thats that 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...nubar-organize-layout-menu-bar-unchecked.html

im trying ever thing there to and its not working were did 
learn how to do all of this techsupport stuff i can do some 
but what ur doing is way above my head i mean i can build a computer 
but when it comes to windows i dont know that muchray::1angel:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Ok so we're left with one issue now lol

I'm working just now on a way to rectify this,hmmmmmm
there alot of people out there that have the this issue but cannot resolve it
I dont suppose you have a modified _uxtheme.dll_ for visual styles do you?
_*If you have one you would have downloaded it manually_

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i have to file so if the other guys file is the has the info on the 
file:smile:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Thank you very much :smile:

Uninstall any Internet explorer bar you may have installed

in windows explorer click view
and try selecting between the explorer bar and toolbar

This issue relates directly to Internet explorer bar, I disabled the tool bars in Internet Explorer,opened windows explorer and was able to toggle between explorer and toolbar options until the toolbar disappeared

Post the results






Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok but i cant uninstall the zero bar and i have mcafee siteadvisor 
and i dont know how to uninstall them 

and i really dont get what u said to do??????

internet explorer bar????
explorer bar???? 

and what toolbar????


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok i tryed to install the southbridge driver but it switch to northbridge driver 
and the northbridge driver WILLNOT install at all i dont know why???

im going check and see if i can get support from msi


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok iv sent a support email to them and so we wait and iv 
sent the screenshots of device manager and the conflicts 
but i forgot to give them a link to this thread so ill have to 
give to them when i get the email.........!!!!


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

that did not work

so what now?????


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Please get in touch with your system builder or purchase vendor for support if there is any problem since you did not provide all information that are needed in order for us to provide you with troubleshooting steps since not even the s/n for the mb was provided in this form.

thats what msi said...so im not going to bother with thank thro....


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i hope u see post 99 and on 

and sometimes when i disconnect from the internet my pc
hangs/freezes/stop responding 

i had post about this but had thought that it was fixed but i guess not 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...t-vista-freezeing-gt-lt-disconnecting-gt.html


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> ok i still the error for printer
> 
> i found the LexBce service under window services :smile:
> 
> ...


^^ what can i do about both o these issues if atall :4-dontkno
sorry for 4 5 post one right afternother:embarased 





warlordfmike said:


> i hope u see post 99 and on
> 
> and sometimes when i disconnect from the internet my pc
> hangs/freezes/stop responding
> ...


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i need help with the one on the left side the two properties goto 
the modem and i just need help with the object name thats on 
the left sife i dont get any of it atall :4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> i need help with the one on the left side the two properties goto
> the modem and i just need help with the object name thats on
> the left sife i dont get any of it atall :4-dontkno


ok last night i tryed to reinstall the modem and i cant 
its the 3mlink.exe or someting like and so iv sent a email to 
usr.com 

im wait for a reply :embarased


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Good work warlordfmike

Keep us posted on the reply


Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

and my stuid cpu is being used alot for really no reason atall and 
i dont know what it could be it almost stays at 30 to 100%??


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Have you got automatic backup on

Start\Control Panel\System and Maintenance\Backup and Restore Center\Change settings

This if running in background can hog the CPU and double the processing time










Otherwise pull up your task manager (CTRL+SHIFT+ESC) An search to see if there are any non essential processes runnning that you could end

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok i cant change the settings iv gone there and there is no setting on

i dont know if this is all 64 of them but i got them out of ea's easyinfo tool


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Ok i can see that _McAfeeDataBackup.exe _ is running in the background. This could be partly the reason that the CPU is high

regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok iv ended that but still have atlest 20 30% being used and the top ones that 
are useing cpu time are 

system idle processor 
svchost.exe 
explorer.exe 
crss.exe
SAservices.exe everonce in awhile 

thats it


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Ok now thats how it should be when its running at its optimum, I would expect that to go up to 60-80% once running several heavey programs and on the net aswell but sounds ok now

Regards



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



Placehold said:


> Hey Antikorper
> 
> Welcome to TSF
> 
> ...


i did that now that im online and have that set to that 
as i type this its only useing any were from 5 to 20% and at somepoints 
it jumps higher but drops back down 

and thats fixed:4-dontkno:grin:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

should i be connecting useing proxy server 

i dont think it was useing proxy server 
i dont know if i should change it or not 

but iv notce that yahoo widget stock ticker is not updateing i also notce this 
lastnight
and theres no to make it update????


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Normally i would advice against using proxy settings as most people run into issues with proxy however if you disable proxy and find issues then you can easily switch it over to proxy


To change proxy server settings

1. Open Internet Explorer.
2. Click Tools and Internet Options.
3. Click Connections tab then LAN settings.
4. Select the Use a proxy server for your LAN check box.
5. In the Address box, type the address of the proxy server.
6. In the Port box, type the port number.
7. If your network requires separate proxy addresses for different services, such as HTTP, HTTPS, or FTP, click the Advanced button, and then type the individual proxy server addresses to use.
8. When you are finished making changes, click OK until you return to Internet Explorer.

regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

thats not what im wanting to do i want to disable proxy server thats whats on
and im haveing issues with it im going to disable and ill post back in 5mins 

sorry that i didnot make my self clear


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok iv tryed to disable the proxy for my dialup connection and it just 
went right back to it so what can i do to keep it disable 

i had the same thing under xp 
i could not fix it atall


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

im starting to get kick offline so i need to know how keep the proxy server from 
set back to it

i dont know what to do i dont want to do a restore lol lol

i could be online for more then a hour and my yahoo widget stock ticker will 
not get any info i dont know why it was get info????????????????????????????


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Can I know how did you change the proxy settings there? Is it using the Internet Explorer?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

yes im useing ie7 
ok yahoo stock widget is geting info now so does that mean that
its fixed 

sorry that i was not replying i was not here i had to go with my mom to houston tx
135miles away


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Yup, it seems like it is working fine there. Try to use the internet and see if there is any other problem arise :smile:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> ok last night i tryed to reinstall the modem and i cant
> its the 3mlink.exe or someting like and so iv sent a email to
> usr.com
> 
> im wait for a reply :embarased


i sent them a email on sunday and its now WEDNESDAY and they have not sent/reply so forget it im just going to have to use a modem that 
is atlest 3 TO 5 YEARS OLD :4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

when i get online my computer i think is going to have a heart attack because it is so slow the cpu time is almost at 100% and i know i post about this before but its goten 
worse and at some points explorer restarts that just tells u how slow shes goten 

i dont know if its macfee or not?? i dont what it could be should i do a defrag???


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

I would uninstall MacAfee (Keep the serial you purchased as you can reinstal later if you want)
reboot and then defrag the system
reboot again and tell us if that improves things for you

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

OK 

ill derag and uninstall mcafee but i have not yet purchased mcafee yet as that im 
see if it worth buying give me about 30 mins to 2 hours


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Ok not a problem :grin:

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok its done and i think it might have been both mcafee and tha ti need to do a 
defrag so could it have been both or one them???????


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

what type of surface should i use my laser mouse be used on 
i have it on a laser mouse pad that i got from walmart its 
says on it handstand.com 

and how can i know if the mouse is working right or not????

and should i close this thread or mark it solved??????????????????


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> what type of surface should i use my laser mouse be used on
> i have it on a laser mouse pad that i got from walmart its
> says on it handstand.com
> 
> ...






warlordfmike said:


> ok its done and i think it might have been both mcafee and tha ti need to do a
> defrag so could it have been both or one them???????



i installed norton online anti-virus online that came with 
netzero hispeed 3g and it seems to be working ok ill have to keep a eye on it 

and it does not seem to be takeing memory like it did under xp


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

For your mouse i would use a flat smooth surface as if there are small bumps or if the graphics on the mat are extreme then your mouse will jump

I would maybe mark this one as solved then if there are any further issues you can post back

Keep us posted on the memory,if it gets too high we'll work something out for you

Regards



Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

norton is not taking memory like it did under xp:beerchug: 


so way do u think it was taking memory under xp :4-dontkno

and as soon as i get the menu bar/\/\explorer bar fixed ill mark this as 
sovled!!!


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

I think that norton takes memory from the system when performing such things as mail cleanse,which scans all your mail as it comes in and also it has an active internet watch that scans for activities on all open ports

regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

is there anything i can do about the menu bar/explorer bar iv the reg tweak 
and that did not work

does microsoft know about the issue and have they plan on a fix/hotfix or any 
thing???

and thats the only thing left to fix i have yahoo going on the widget issue 
its a nother issue then the one i posted about 

THANKU VERY MUCH:grin::smile::tongue::laugh::heartloveray:

THIS IS WARLORDFMIKE OF THE WARLORDCOMMAND SIGNING OFF:wave:

POST HERE IF U HAVE ANY FIXS/OR IDEALS ABOUT THE
MENU BAR/EXPLORER BAR :sigh:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Hi again warlordfmike :wave:

This is regarding the menubar. Try to do this:

1. Close all windows explorer and internet explorer

2. Open up the Regedit. (*Create a backup by click File, Import*)

3. Browse to this destination:
*HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\*

4. go to *ShellBrowser* key and delete the *ITBar7Layout* key

5. Close regedit and open an explorer window and click organize, layout, menubar.


See if this did the trick :grin:







p/s:
I refferred on the last post on this page here: Vista Forums


----------



## Gerald Ferrari (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



Placehold said:


> I think that norton takes memory from the system when performing such things as mail cleanse,which scans all your mail as it comes in and also it has an active internet watch that scans for activities on all open ports


From what I have read, malware transmission via e-mail is virtually non-existant due to the fact that it is being scrubbed by the Servers, which wasn't done in the past. Could be wrong on this, and would like to be corrected if necessary, but I disable e-mail scanning on all my AV programs.

Also, e-mail scanning has documented "bugginess" to it in some case. I troubleshot a problem with AVG and Outlook Express before finding a "known issue" between the two. So between the drain of system resources, the lack of threat from e-mail and the bugs of the function, I choose to disable it and haven't had a problem in years. Ever, in fact.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

hey i cant keep my folder setting such as the way that it looks i dont what to do
i went to the folder setting and checked the restore folder to prove and that did not work 

i just thinking if this can be related to the explorer bar/\menu bar issue


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Hey warlordfmike

This can happen sometimes and as far as i'm aware its not directly linked to your previous and ongoing issue

1. Click on Start, Run "*REGEDIT*", and then press Enter.
2. In the left hand pane, navigate to *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell*
3. Right click on the "*Bags*" sub-key and click on Delete. When asked to confirm the operation click on Yes.
4. Close the Registry Editor.
5. Log off.
6. Log back in. 

Post the results :smile:

regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

hey thanks that fixed but to make sure that did the trick i restarted 3 times just to 
make sure so thanks for that 

and hows ur day going my leg is kill me
and have u ever heard of the site called lancersreactor.com its a freelancer fan site 
and there host that get keep droping and droping them check it out 
but there redoing there site so its not the real site


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

hey a friend gave he's dell vista home premium dvd and so i upgrade to it and 
its says that the key code is wrong so what now 

iv already upgrade to home premium??? ?? it works just fine

i know i have a emachines i did not think about that till i started upgradeing to it 
and by then it was to late sorry 

should i beable to get a key code from microsoft and just tell them that?? or not
because im not going to do a restore/clean install of vista so come up with something more


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

The product key needed to activate Vista should be on the computer somewhere affixed to the side or bottom. Look for a bright orange sticker. If you are unable to find it, you may still be able to locate it by using a free tool called the Belarc Advisor. It is a free tool that scans your system for various hardware and software configurations. If you still cannot locate the key code,you will need to contact the maker of your computer for help.

Alternatively if you have found the key but doesnt work then contact microsoft support and quote them the key

regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok but its going to be sometime before i can get over there is the upgrade that i did ok 
would microsoft get mad or dell get mad because i installed the vista home premium 

its for a dell i have a emachines but i dont think it matters but can i use the code 
just tell i can get another one or do i have just buy one because its just a upgrade 

its not like i riped microsoft off?? right


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok iv found the keycode but when i gto use the windows activation it starts to and then it goes to a error:4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> ok iv found the keycode but when i gto use the windows activation it starts to and then it goes to a error:4-dontkno


is there a way that i can do the activation over microsoft site 
because its not leting me do it thro vista activation program :4-dontkno


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Well what i would do is contact Dell using the link thats on the picture as it come preinstalled on the machine and Dell can re-issue you with it. Its a slightly different process when the software is preinstalled. They shouldn't have any issues given you this key as they are only providing the service that you paid for :smile:
For data protection and security and i guess fraudulant reasons you cant activate Vista or any Microsoft product through their site like we used to be able to.

Regards





Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

microsoft got me to a another way of activation thro windows xp and vista basic 
i forgot what it was but it worked i dont even think if it was thro the internet or not??

at this point ill try any thing just to get my os/vista activation done?!?!?

do uthink it could norton block the activation program


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> microsoft got me to a another way of activation thro windows xp and vista basic
> i forgot what it was but it worked i dont even think if it was thro the internet or not??
> 
> at this point ill try any thing just to get my os/vista activation done?!?!?
> ...


the vista disc that i upgrade from is not mine but a friends and he let 
me use it it came preinstalled on hes pc so is it ok for me to use it 

the disc says dell and my pc is a emachines???/


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

If you try using that disk then you might get alot of broken software when installed, The CD comes as a Vista bundle package for a Dell machine as your isn't a Dell it might not install correctly or leave some errors on your system

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

and what about the norton blocking the activation program?????


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

It is possible but it could have been a number of things, I honestly wouldn't be able to tell you right now without testing it on my system

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

its the norton anti-virus online that came with netzeto hi-speed 3g

should i try to do the activation in safe mode???


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

It might not activate in safe mode, Try uninstalling Norton antivirus and once activated locate the preinstalled setup file in C:\Programs\Norton double click and reinstall

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok im going to do tha t

one time i had to call to do the activation because of this and they had do a offline activation of vista home basic do u know the run coomand for that or have u heard of that before????


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

I know the procedure for an offline activation but only a qualified and cerified Microsoft Technician or Tech from the computer/software manufacturer is allowed to provide the information, this is for a number of reasons to do with procedure and legal implications, sorry

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok iv uninstalled norton and it still wont activation same error could be the fact that its 
doing it over dial-up 

should i wait tell the 2 days run out then try to doit or what because im starting to 
think that i should call microsoft activation part and tell them that it want do over the internet and maybe theyll let me doit thro the offline part i dont but this is very really stuipd to me way cant microsoft make the activation program a little more relibale or something?????


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> ok iv uninstalled norton and it still wont activation same error could be the fact that its
> doing it over dial-up
> 
> should i wait tell the 2 days run out then try to doit or what because im starting to
> think that i should call microsoft activation part and tell them that it want do over the internet and maybe theyll let me doit thro the offline part i dont but this is very really stuipd to me way cant microsoft make the activation program a little more relibale or something?????


i thought id post the error message that im geting i add the part to 
it should i call microsoft activation disvion and see waht tell me to do??? and whats dome other ways to do the activation???:4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i have only one day left now and i still cant get it to activte so i dont what to do now????


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok if i ahve my cpu at 100% time the activation gets a little more farer then before 
whats the deal with that i dont this at hmmm im going to open a LOT of apps 

and see what that does so post back and ill post back


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i guess im going to have to gto houston to do the activation 

i dont know when im going back down there but im sure its soon 

and lately theres been people with chansaws going at 3AM and rideing 4wheelers 
at 1 to 4 am we had to call the cops but they out smarted the even the cops 

theres been some really wried crap going on were i live REALLY WRIED CRAP ????!!!!!


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

is there any software that will do the activation thro it instad of vistas activation program just asking because my mom is pulling her hair out root and all lololol 

iv tryed the vista activation and to no luck !?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Have you phoned Microsoft Support yet?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

no whats the number i dont know it 

and does that cost thro ited 45$ buck lol


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

*http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;EN-US;CNTACTMS*


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

iv got them on the phone they keep moveing from one place to another


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

now there telling to here and then here and then here this is geting old FAST


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok they WANT 60$$$$$$$$$$$$ BUCKS I DONT HAVE THAT KIND OF MONEY 

and they said to the pc maker did u read the reast of the thread 

my pc is a emachines and the disc that i installed from is a dell so im going to call dell 
for help but dont know there number???

im sure they want get mad as long as i act like that its a dell and not a emachines 
because my friend let use the disc i mine its not like im riping anyone off there makeing 
money out the ears lololololololololololololololololololol

this is driveing me nuts / up the wall / im banging my head on the wall /


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Was the Dell CD a full version of Windows or just a recovery disc?

Dell might be able to help you, but if not you'll have to pay Microsoft the money.

Also, there might be problems if you're activating Windows on a non-Dell machine using a Dell CD key.


EDIT: It took me less than 10 seconds to google "dell support" :winkgrin: *http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dellcare/byphone_prod?c=us&l=en&s=gen*


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

its says on the disc starting from the top 

(os) operating system reinstallion dvd windows vista home premium 32bit 

so i guess that its the full version 

but it should still activte on this pc right will they do they really care if its a emachines????????

and should i tell them thats its a emachines w3400 or not


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

Answer any questions from Microsoft truthfully. Giving false information could lead them to give you inaccurate advice, causing more problems.

Do you have your own paid-for Windows CD?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

yes its vista home basic 32 bit and i told that its a emachines which is the truth


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

i should say that i have two windows disc that me or my mom paid for 

windows xp home sp2 32bit
windows vista home basic 32bit

but should i tell dell that i have a emachines or not 

DUDE YOURE GETTING A DELL 
BUT INSTAD HE GOT A CELL


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> but should i tell dell that i have a emachines or not


If they ask, then tell them. They need to know what they're working with to give the correct advice.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok iv called dell and they willnot help do anything because its not a dell 

so i guess all i have left to do is a restore or call emachines and see if they will help 
as that the pc is emachines i guess thely help 

im hopeing that it will not cost anything atll if it does im left with buying vista home premium or doing a clean install of vista home basic


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

and they help but vista is still not activated yet the told me to try under safe mode 
and im going to try that they were very understanding of my issue iv have always like them and gateway there better then DELL TECHSUPPORT


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> and they help but vista is still not activated yet the told me to try under safe mode
> and im going to try that they were very understanding of my issue iv have always like them and gateway there better then DELL TECHSUPPORT


ok tryed to doit under safe mode and cant coonect to the internet because i guess 
because i have dial-up lol but worth a try anyways :sigh:

and i tryed to do the activation OFFLINE AND I STILL GET THE SAME ERROR AS 
THAT I GOT when i was oneline so whats the deal with that im going to goback to
emachines and see if they can tell how to do the offline activation if there is a way :4-dontkno

and can u guys try to find anyone else with this issue / error of mine ???:4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

they wont do any thing more they say its out of there scope perks 

anyways what do now theres like noting to do now theres nothing left to do right 
iv called microsoft / dell / and /chated with emachines so im stuck


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok iv posted about the activation issue on microsoft vista forums 

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/co...=505605e9-03d9-40be-8566-a8f16eb9ffdc&m=1&p=1

plz tell me if the link does not work and ill tell were to goto 
and im hope and praying that i can get this last issue fixed sloved or what ever 
out of the way


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

ok can u tell me if ever thing is in order just to be for sure 

im posted my dxdiag so u can tell me if i need to do any thing 

and i still cant activate vista so thats really the only issue that i really 
have so as soon this is fixed/sloved im marking this as SLOVED 

and does vista home premium have its own dvd decoder because 
i had k-lite installed and i got a error and so i unistalled it 
and then before i reinstalled it i open wmp11 and started the movie 
and its been playing now for a hour now dead mans chest rocks:4-dontkno:grin:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

is there a way to clear all keycodes that are on the system 

check this link out 

http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_...message_when_trying_to_activate_Windows_Vista

im trying to found some help


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*

never mind i got i activated i download this crack i had no other choice what so ever 
its ether that or just have no pc whats so ever i did ever thing that is legel and to 
no luck 

http://www.fixya.com/support/t256074-windows_vista_activation_problem


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: <<double processes>> in the taskmanager>>*



warlordfmike said:


> never mind i got i activated i download this crack i had no other choice what so ever
> its ether that or just have no pc whats so ever i did ever thing that is legel and to
> no luck
> 
> http://www.fixya.com/support/t256074-windows_vista_activation_problem




Hi Mike. . .

Bad move using the "crack". This may fix the problem temporarily, but your system will soon begin to degrade. Windows, especially Vista, must be able to "phone home" or your system will begin to think that its version of Vista is not genuine.

I haven't had the time to re-read the entire 5 pages of this thread (sorry) but I have been keeping up with it to some degree. I just have a few questions:

1. Was this an upgrade from XP to Vista - on your computer?
2. Did your computer come installed with Vista Home Premium or Home Basic?
3. The Vista DVDs that you have - are either of them full retail versions?
3a. Where did you buy them from - or where did you get them from?
4. Are you able to boot-up from either one?

Lastly, I know that your intentions are genuine and have been a member in good standing here at TSF - but - due to rules in this forum, if you are using a "cracked" version - we will be unable to help you in the future with any other issues until the crack is removed. We all get to the point of utlimate frustration, but there are ways to do things on the up-and-up.

Again, I am not up to speed on this entire thread, so forgive me if my questions are redundant - but is a complete re-install of Vista possible for you?

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

the upgrade was from xp to vista home basic then to vista home premium 
from a dell reinstalltion disk that a friend gave me that lives not even a mile from me 

no the pc had xp sp2 installed 

and yes vista home basic i got at bestbuy in lufkin tx 30 mins away 

i got the vista home premium disk from a friend 

i can boot from the vista basic i dont know about the vista premium 

i will remove the crack once i get the right help because dell emachines microsoft 
would not help perks 

and really the pc is runing faster then it did under xpsp2 or vista basic 

and what did u mean by "(phone home)" ????


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

warlordfmike said:


> the upgrade was from xp to vista home basic then to vista home premium
> from a dell reinstalltion disk that a friend gave me that lives not even a mile from me
> 
> no the pc had xp sp2 installed
> ...





Hi again Mike....

"Phone Home" refers to the system being able to be in contact with Microsoft. With Vista, if the system cannot connect with Microsoft, there is sort of a "time bomb" in it that will cause your Vista system to degrade - to go downhill after a period of time. There are no set time tables published as there are many factors - like how often the system is used, the software you run, etc... But at some time, the system will begin to lose functionality and act weird - almost making one believe that a virus is present when in fact there is none. This is part of Microsoft's "Genuine Advantage" program to help thwart piracy. 

Thanks for your responses - it has helped me come to the following conclusions: 

● You used a friend's DELL recovery disk - when your system came installed with a valid XP SP2 OEM (manufacturer's licensed) version. You cannot use someone else's* recovery disk *- but you can absolutely (and legally - per Microsoft) use some one else's full XP CD - as long as you use your XP product key code. Do you know if the DELL CD from your friend was a FULL version? Also - if you use a friend's full version XP CD, it must be the same XP OS - that is - XP Home or XP Pro. 

● The Vista Home Basic edition that you purchased at Best Buy - was it a full retail version - or was it an XP upgrade? If it was a full retail version, you would not have *upgraded* to Vista - you would have installed a fresh copy of Vista Home Basic and then transferred your XP files into Vista.

● You received the Vista Home Premium DVD from a friend - which means that you do not have a valid product key code for *Windows Vista Home Premium* - and therefore could not legally upgrade to it. It appears to me that you do for *Windows Vista Home Basic*. Therefore, you may experience bizarre situations while running Home Premium - as you apparently are. You can only run Vista Home Basic legally at this time.

● (If) When you upgraded to Vista Home Basic, it must have been done so by upgrading from your version (XP Home/XP Pro) that came pre-installed on your computer with YOUR valid XP product key code. Once you upgrade to Vista, your XP key becomes invalid - for someone other to use that is - you can always revert back to XP - but *only on the computer on which the OEM version was installed.* Even changing the MOB or the hard drive can cause problems with license issues and may result in your having to obtain a new (or a renewed) license from Microsoft for XP (or Vista) to function properly again.

So, if you can recall the exact steps that brought you to this point where you are running Vista Home Premium it would help me and others to sort this all out.

In summary there are really two options:

*1. * Assuming that the Vista Home Edition that you purchased at Best Buy was an upgrade from XP, you should now be running Vista Home Basic which would have been upgraded from the original version of XP that was installed on your computer by the manufacturer.

*2.* If the Vista Home Edition from Best Buy was a full retail version - it does not matter what XP version you had on your PC as you would own a full copy of Vista that you could install as new - nor does it matter what shape your XP system was in at the time you installed Vista. In fact, the entire saga of the XP CD from your friend would not come into play here at all.

The current running of Vista Home Premium is a problem - and will continue to be - as there is no valid license for it - that I can see anyway from the information contained in the last few posts.

To all TSF Staff and Members that have responded in these 5 pages - apologies if information that I have written here is redundant, as I have not fully reviewed the entire thread.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok the disc that i got from a friend is a vista REINATTLTION disc 

i own the windows xpsp2 disc 

i own the windows vista home baisc disc 

on the windows vista home basic case it says upgrade and i was told 
not to buy the full installtion vista as that i have windows xpsp2 installed 
its the 99.99$ i went to bestbuys site and they have vista home basic WITH SP1 

and i have a license key for it and microsoft said that its valid and emachines 
said that as long as i installed the right drivers / files /and software its 
ok i can post the log from the chat that i had with them and ill just take out 
the any info that needs to be taken out


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

so what can i do now is there a way to my os to talk to microsoft or what 

should i reinstall vista home basic or what because this is the only pc 
that i have and have no other 

or what other else can i do to keep this os installed on this pc


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

warlordfmike said:


> so what can i do now is there a way to my os to talk to microsoft or what
> 
> should i reinstall vista home basic or what because this is the only pc
> that i have and have no other
> ...


the windows program called ploblem reports and solutions 

is geting solutions from mcirosoft 

and i tryed to the activation program and it did it look at the screenshot that iv posted and ull see but does this mean that i have it
now or what or is it still the same thing as before or what


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

and i as soon as did the activation program i got 7 updates from microsoft thro 
windows update 

is there any to tell / know if windows is talking to microsoft servers


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again Mike....

I was looking at page 1 of your thread and you posted a dxdiag report that shows:

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Basic (6.0, Build 6000)

I also noticed a screen shot you posted that included stock tickers on the right side. If you own any stock in the last one listed - beware of it!! In 2007 during an investigation by the SEC (Securities & Exchange Commission), many irregularities were found in the 10k report - part of this report details stock trading by company officials. The information I just mentioned is public in nature.

I'm getting the kiddies to bed now and will be in touch soon.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: double processes in the taskmanager*

no i dont have any stock i just like to see it move lol i know im wried my whole family 
is wried 

but thanks for telling me


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: double processes in the taskmanager*

ok i got activated with doing bypassing microsoft so thats thats 

thanku very very much 

this is warlordfmike signoff 

sure to see again lol bye bye


----------

